# turning a glass turtle tank into a vivarium...



## nicky2kuk (Jun 28, 2011)

hiya,
I posted a thread about whether to choose a lepoard gecko or a bearded dragon not so long ago. I think ive decided with a bearded dragon 

I currently have a 4ft by 1.5ft x 1.5ft turtle tank. The tank has rock effect backround with a bridge so there is only 3 glass sides about 1/2 inch thick. the top is open (not completely, its mesh with 1/2 inch sqaure holes). the plan was to sell the tank and then buy a new vivarium.

I am now hoping to keep this tanks as it is a really good size tank with a lovely stand so i would love to keep it to rehome my new pet. I have done some research on the internet and a few sites have said you can use a glass tank aslong as you can keep the temperatures at the right level. 

Just want to ask some advice on how i can achieve this. It says uv light can not travel through glass and aslong as you put a screen over the top of the tank you should be fine, (although the top of my tank is not glass) and to make sure you obtain good air flow. 

Any advice on how to achieve this would be greatley appreciated. I dont mind making any modifications to the tank if its oing to benefit my lizard. 

I have pasted 2 photos, 1 of the tank and one of the top.

Thanks


----------



## nicky2kuk (Jun 28, 2011)

http://img3015.photobox.co.uk/94301...b4037977e5011ba914187d43d83f2111de862897e.jpg


----------



## nicky2kuk (Jun 28, 2011)

http://img3015.photobox.co.uk/99045...e896625d1c99ec5b6a01d9ebc0528782329d391bc.jpg


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

sadly i dont think the depth + height is going to be enough for a fuill grown beardie...

have you considered a rankin's dragon? i think its big enough for one of them...

anyways, you'd prolly have to cover parts of the mesh in order to keep a stable tempw ithout it all escaping


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Personally i would get a wooden viv for a beardie and 4x2x2 is a min (my lads in a 6x2x2 and uses every bit of it (multiple levels created with logs and thick branchs and bark)....id use the turtle tank and get a lid for a goldfish tank or a cichilid tank would look lovely.

As said tho rankins take less space and look like a dwarf beardie....3x2x2 for rankins i believe


----------



## nicky2kuk (Jun 28, 2011)

imitebmike said:


> sadly i dont think the depth + height is going to be enough for a fuill grown beardie...
> 
> have you considered a rankin's dragon? i think its big enough for one of them...
> 
> anyways, you'd prolly have to cover parts of the mesh in order to keep a stable tempw ithout it all escaping


 
thanks for you quick reply. this is only estimate measrements, i havnt actually measred it as cant find the tape measure (my lil boys hid it lol) looking at it, it looks more than 1.5ft but maybe a little bit less than 2ft. its a reasonably big tank from some of the vivs ive seen but obviously i dont want to upset my dragon. 

I wouldnt mind covering the mesh, could you sugest what with? and do you think it would be ok to ue the glass tank or are the temperatures really that varried? 

bfs just found the tape measure....width 18inch, height 22inches, length 48 inches.


----------



## nicky2kuk (Jun 28, 2011)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Personally i would get a wooden viv for a beardie and 4x2x2 is a min (my lads in a 6x2x2 and uses every bit of it (multiple levels created with logs and thick branchs and bark)....id use the turtle tank and get a lid for a goldfish tank or a cichilid tank would look lovely.
> 
> As said tho rankins take less space and look like a dwarf beardie....3x2x2 for rankins i believe


thanks for your quick reply, ive just replied a post above if you wouldnt mind reading just for exact measurements.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

hmm, that isnt too bad  

my only guess would be wood xD i do know people who keep them in glass vivs, so your only problem is keeping temps stable...might be more of a testing thing you need to do xD you might be able to get the correct temps from your bulb if it is sitting just above your mesh too...really you'd have to test it out and see how it works


----------



## nicky2kuk (Jun 28, 2011)

imitebmike said:


> hmm, that isnt too bad
> 
> my only guess would be wood xD i do know people who keep them in glass vivs, so your only problem is keeping temps stable...might be more of a testing thing you need to do xD you might be able to get the correct temps from your bulb if it is sitting just above your mesh too...really you'd have to test it out and see how it works


yea currently we have 4 turtles and we have the basking light and the uv lamp on top of the mesh. I was planning on running the lights and stuff for a week or so without the lizard in there to see how stable the temperatures are. im not sure whether to cover the mesh up tho? maybe trial and error? see what works and what doesnt?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

yeah xD only way to do it really  i guess with turtles then the water keep the temps stable :O


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Is a matter of trail and error before u get the dragon..so glad your going to do that, so many get the animal the ask why its stressed etc or not behaving how it should.

If u keep the glass tank I would perhaps cover 3sides with a background...personal preferance tho. 

Intrigued to see how it goes, keep us posted.


----------



## nicky2kuk (Jun 28, 2011)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> Is a matter of trail and error before u get the dragon..so glad your going to do that, so many get the animal the ask why its stressed etc or not behaving how it should.
> 
> If u keep the glass tank I would perhaps cover 3sides with a background...personal preferance tho.
> 
> Intrigued to see how it goes, keep us posted.



I will do!  gonna go get a book tomorrow, find out what temperatures it should be and watt of the bulb and stuff and give it a go  will let you know in the near future


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

IIRC 110C for basking spot, 100-90 for warm side, 80ish for cold...

also, if you find it too hard to maintain heat, you could use a ceramic heat bulb too...


----------

